# Fat In Sausage Question???



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm making 2 batches of wieners tomorrow, and need to add extra fat to one of them

The recipe calls for extra pork fat to make a jucier dog

Can I substitute Beef Fat or is pork fat better for sausage making?

Will the sausage have a nasty texture because of the beef fat?

Does one have a benefit over the other, or is fat = fat

I just happened to have some extra beef fat thawed out and ready, but also have 1# packages of pork fat in the freezer if the beef fat wont work

THX in Advance!

Todd


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 15, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with beef fat IMHO, it's rich and highly flavorful. 
Lebanon bologna or kosher beef franks & salami wouldn't be so good without lots of good beef fat.


~Martin


----------



## brican (Sep 15, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> I'm making 2 batches of wieners tomorrow, and need to add extra fat to one of them
> 
> The recipe calls for extra pork fat to make a jucier dog
> 
> ...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 15, 2012)

Ooooppss! What is wrong with me?

I forgot beef smokies and beef hot links!!!!!
Can't have good beef smokies or beef hot links without LOTS of tasty beef fat!!!!! :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## boykjo (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not getting it here guys.......Why would more fat make the hot dogs more jucier... If I add more fat to my cured sausage I have sausage with more fat. I would agree with adding more fat to fresh sausage to make it jucier.... what are your thoughts on this......

Joe


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 16, 2012)

Extra juicy cured and smoked all-beef links, no phosphates or binders!!!!






http://forum.sausagemaking.org/viewtopic.php?t=9454

~Martin


----------



## boykjo (Sep 16, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Extra juicy cured and smoked all-beef links, no phosphates or binders!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you make these and if so what was the fat content.....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 16, 2012)

No, I didn't make that particular sausage, it was made by NCPaul, but I've used the same recipe many times, there was supposed to be a link to the thread on another forum below the pic, but for some reason It got screwed up when I posted.
Here's the link.....
http://forum.sausagemaking.org/viewtopic.php?t=9454

Not unlike other beef sausages that i make...as an example....
Fat content ~35%.

*Classic Texas All-Beef Hot Links*

1000g beef chuck 
420g fatty beef 
80g beef suet

15g minced garlic
5g coarsely ground black pepper
22g kosher salt 
4g crushed red pepper flakes (or to taste)
2.5g Cure#1
4g white sugar (optional)
80g ice water

Cube meat and add all ingredients except water.
Hold in fridge for 48 hours.
Grind twice through 3/8" plate.
Add water and mix until sticky.
Stuff into hog casings and form 6" links.

Gently hot smoking over mesquite or oak is what gives this sausage it's unique character.


~Martin


----------



## boykjo (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Martin... I'll have to give them a try....................


----------



## big casino (Sep 16, 2012)

boykjo said:


> I'm not getting it here guys.......Why would more fat make the hot dogs more jucier... If I add more fat to my cured sausage I have sausage with more fat. I would agree with adding more fat to fresh sausage to make it jucier.... what are your thoughts on this......
> 
> Joe


Fat is what makes sausage juicy, the binders in a sausage, help bind the fat and hold it in the sausage


----------



## big casino (Sep 16, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> I'm making 2 batches of wieners tomorrow, and need to add extra fat to one of them
> 
> The recipe calls for extra pork fat to make a jucier dog
> 
> ...


What does extra fat mean? I would think since you can buy 100% all beef dogs and they are real tastey, that  using beef fat in a standard recipe should work well but when you say "extra" fat then perhaps the recipe wants pork fat so you don't get that mouth feel like Brican stated,

most sausages are around 20% fat, but I believe that the rules for the big commercial guys is they arent allowed more that 30%, so maybe theoretically if that recipe is somewhere between 20 and 30% then maybe it's fine to use beef?


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 16, 2012)

Wieners made from pork or beef fat are both good. Just a taste preference. I prefer pork but I would try the beef if you never tried it before. (at least a batch).


----------



## boykjo (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm still not on board with this yet.....I'll have to do some testing..... When using cure the fat is also cured along with the meat. Would this slow the rendering of the fat while hot cooking or could it be from the coarse grind and the larger pieces of fat that I do...  I have made a lot of sausage and the larger fat content hasnt made it any more jucier, just fatter..  I'll have to do a 80/20 batch and a 60/40 and do a comparrison.. you know me....I gatta see it....LOL


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 16, 2012)

Technique is important too, of course, both preparation and cooking, especially when not cheating with phosphates and binders.
It's important to use good chuck because it binds well and it's also good to salt and rest the cubed meat (1/2-3/4") for at least 48 hours before grinding to extract the proteins for a good bind.
That's what works best for me anyway.

~Martin


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 16, 2012)

I made my wieners, but not really happy.....

Texture is off, and they're kinda dry

I did use pork fat

Taste is OK, but not what I was looking for

I was looking for a hot dog, very similar to an Ambassador Hot Dog.  My kids love these things  They taste more like a small kielbasa, than a beef wiener.

The ingredients list pork first, so I will bet you it's probably 60% pork/40% Beef













8042_2lb_Old_Fashion_Wieners.jpg



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 16, 2012






So, back to the drawing board!

I'll post my results in another thread

Thanks for the help Guys!

Todd


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 16, 2012)

Bummer!
Beef smokies and some Kosher beef franks are that same size and texture, with the smokies obviously being smokier.

~Martin


----------



## big casino (Sep 17, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Technique is important too, of course, both preparation and cooking, especially when not cheating with phosphates and binders.
> It's important to use good chuck because it binds well and it's also good to salt and rest the cubed meat (1/2-3/4") for at least 48 hours before grinding to extract the proteins for a good bind.
> That's what works best for me anyway.
> ~Martin


I don't know if I would call using binders cheating, soy protein not only helps your sausage retain it's moisture and flavor, it also ads protein, even bread crumbs in a meat loaf are a binder,

Cheating to me is when you fill your sausage with a bunch of grissle and fat  to use lest meat,or use more water to add weight


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 17, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> I don't know if I would call using binders cheating, soy protein not only helps your sausage retain it's moisture and flavor, it also ads protein, even bread crumbs in a meat loaf are a binder,
> Cheating to me is when you fill your sausage with a bunch of grissle and fat  to use lest meat,or use more water to add weight



It's personal opinion, none of it is needed when practicing good technique.
On top of that, I'm diabetic so must avoid too much protein, which, in excess, can be converted to glucose via gluconeogenesis.



~Martin


----------

